# Any advice?



## Mr. Nubs (Feb 13, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has some advice on what to add to my enclosure? The substrate is a mixture of coconut coir, sphagnum moss, dirt, and small pebbles. I use a water dish that has steps leading into it and a nice big hide for him as well. I'm also currently using a 150 watt heating bulb that makes the basking spot 35 degrees Celsius and a 10.0 UVB light. I like to keep around half of the ground moist throughout the day.


----------



## hunterk997 (Feb 13, 2014)

You can put some fake/live plants in the enclosure. But on a side note, the enclosure looks like it's on the small side for your tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh, wow. That's pretty bare bones. Add some fake plants placed around the habitat, but not near the sides. Some tortoises use plants like ladders. Get a plant saucer for the water and toss that waterer that you have. Get a bigger hiding place and stuff it with moist sphagnum moss. You may have to cover or partially cover the habitat to keep the warm, moist air in.


----------

